# new shotgun



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey guys..im in the stages of wanting to get a new shotgun..right now i have a remington 870 express magnum and love it...i have had absolutely no problems with it and have killed ducks geese deer pheasants..everything!...but i want to get a waterfowl gun....at first i wanted a mossberg 835 or 935...but i heard to many bad things about them...what are some good waterfowl guns to look at that will cost me under $300...? 
Thanks guys


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Charles Daly is supposed to be a good semi-auto, and you can get them for around $300 at Wal-Mart.
My Uncle has one that he has had for years, and says it is the best gun he has ever had.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

greatwhitehunter3 said:


> right now i have a remington 870 express magnum and love it...but i want to get a waterfowl gun....


What?? :huh:

Last time I checked the Rem. 870 was one of the most reliable, elite shotguns made. I would easily go as far as to say "top of the class" when it comes to pumps. Let the Nova lovers flood in, but it just hasn't established itself like the old 870 has.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

ha i know i love it but like i said i really want a waterfowl gun and the 870 will still be around for me to use whenever i want


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Then buy another 870 super mag 3 1/2" (synthetic) and use it for "waterfowl!!!" You said you want to spend under/around $300 well there you go.

I am not getting where you don't think the 870 isn't a waterfowl gun..........
:homer: :roll:


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

The new Stoeger is a great gun but it doesnt hold 3.5's. Personally I think 3.5's are overrated... Just get a good 3 inch shell and a good choke. My buddy just bought the Stoeger and loves it.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

as in camoflauge


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

You can get an 870 in camo.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

really?


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Yeah, honest.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm looking in the Remington catalog now, and I see "Remington 870 Express Super Mag Waterfowl Camo". Get on the Remington website and check it out!!


----------



## 8x56mn (Mar 14, 2007)

I can't understand why so many people fall for all the marketing hype surrounding the 3 1/2". Yep I have a BG in 3-1/2", but never waste my time using the longer shell. last couple of years I have been using the Heavy shot in 2- 3/4- 2's and 4"s and a Pattern Master for ducks and geese. Yes cost a little more per shell, but my shot percentage is in the 90 percentile and find that I can kill geese out beyond 60 yds. if needed. Why does everyone insist on beating themselves up with the long shells, btw the same for turkeys. Guys you can only kill them dead, bigger payloads does not cancel out poor shooting.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

pheasantfanatic
i went to the remington website like you said and i could not find the "Remington 870 Express Super Mag Waterfowl Camo" could u help?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

pheasantfanatic said:


> You can get an 870 in camo.


THANK YOU pheasantfanatic!!! :toofunny:

I hope you (greatwhitehunter) can see the 870 will be a "GREAT" waterfowl gun after a little investigation.

Here's the one I bought [siteimg]6745[/siteimg]

You can buy them off the shelf in max-4 now but just the stock and forend are in camo. I don't like the new ones near as much as this style. They made this one for a year or two and then it was discontinued I believe. The guy I bought it from said he paid well over $400 for it.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i really like that gun ...how much did you pay? so they dont sell this gun anymore cuz that is exactly what i am looking for


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Well I bought it from a guy off here that lives in Nebraska. He said the tag at scheels on it was $499. He used it for only one year and then moved up to a SBE II. Lucky for me because I got it from him for $300. I seriously couldn't be happier with it.

You "can no longer" buy this gun as they discontinued it. You "can still" buy the 870 in the same camo pattern (Max4) but the whole gun isn't camo, just the stock and forend. I know Scheels and Cabelas had them in their flyers last fall. You would pay around $280 for it.

You can have your whole gun "dipped" in pretty much any camo for about $160. Gander Mountain does such a thing. It's impressive! So if you were to go buy a wood/synthetic 870 right now, you could later have it dipped when you have the money to do so.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

what does synthetic mean? right now i have a 870 magnum express..all i know is i really like the look of that gun


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

hmmmmm, I just got the 2007 Remington Catalog and it was in there. I wonder why it isn't on the site :-?


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well it very well could be..i probably missed it


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

"Synthetic" is the composite stock.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I just checked the Remington site. I couldn't find it either. It must be new enough that they don't have it on there yet :huh: The catalog says that it is a brand new shotgun.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

greatwhitehunter: Is your gun black, wood, or camo? If it is black or camo then you have a "synthetic" shotgun.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

bandman...no its not synthetic then its wood...i liked the look of wood over black when i got it so i got that ...i didnt know they had it in camo
pheasantfanatic....how much was it in catalog? and does it look anything like the picture above?


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

GWH3, It looks identical to that picture, but I can't tell you how much it is because Remington doesn't put their prices in their catalog. They put it on a separate piece of paper when they send the catalog to you, and I lost the paper.  Sorry I can't help you there.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

I've looked everywhere possible for a picture of that gun and just can't figure out why I can't find it anywhere. Usually you can find anything on the web but I've wasted enough time looking and gave up.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

GWH3, I've looked everywhere too. I guess your best bet is to go to the Remington website and order a catalog.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

can i get the remington magazine for free or do i have to become a member...i really like the look of that gun and will order that mag if thats what it takes to find out


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

You have to become a member but all they need is your name, mailing address, etc. There is no purchase necessary so you don't have to worry about it costing you a dime. I just became a member right now just to recieve the free catalog. It takes 2 minutes.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

alright sounds good...ill have to do that


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

I am looking at buying a new gun mid summer. I really like the look of the Browning Silver in Duck Camo. Does anyone own one of these or shot one? How do they compare to a SBE II? I own 2 BPS's and you almost need to be a gun smith to take out the trigger mechanism, how are these? Thanks for any input!!!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Greatwhitehunter3 - 
You have a great waterfowl gun now. My brother used his 870 to guide down in Texas, until he bought an SBEI. It's been a stalwart for him, and it was just a 3 inch.
Bandman -
I think the 870 is far from "elite," since there are a ton of them out there. Other than that, it's one of the best pump shotguns ever built. I use one as the backup to my SBEI.

Mallardmayhem21 - 
The Benelli's are some of the simplest, easy to maintain shotguns out there. There are six in my family. They get used all season on grouse to ducks. Being able to field strip them with no tools is one of the best features it has. If you buy one, you won't regret it. Enjoy.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

well if they do make a camo 870 like guys above have said...thats what im gonna do...i really do not want to get rid of my gun i just want camo one...so if thats true...theres my answer


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Hardsell said:


> Bandman -I think the 870 is far from "elite," since there are a ton of them out there. Other than that, it's one of the best pump shotguns ever built. I use one as the backup to my SBEI.


"Elite" definition--representing the most choice or select; best.
"Elite" synonyms--best, top-notch, greatest, super, tops, upper-class, etc... 
(And as you can go back and see, I said the 870 is one of the most reliable, "elite" shotguns ever made.) 
Just trying to prove my point. :wink:


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Well said. In that sense, I would say you're correct. I considered "elite" being upper class, or harder to obtain. Almost anyone should be able to afford an 870, so in that sense I wouldn't consider it elite. I would consider a shotgun like an SBEII elite because fewer people own them based on cost. Just wondering if anyone was still responding on this site. So is the 870 what you shoot as your primary?


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

[siteimg]6745[/siteimg]
That's my primary/baby for the mean-time anyway. I just got her last year so she's got many many years left in her. A semi-auto is in the picture in the future but for the mean-time I don't want to fix something's that isn't broken and would rather spend my money on other necessities.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Hardsell I see you've edited/added a few comments since your last post so I just want to shine a little different light because I'm pretty bored. :wink:

You're right elite is definately upper class. (Michael Jordan, Babe Ruth, Richard Petty, Dale Earnhardt, Kareem Abdul Jabar, Hank Aaron, Tiger Woods, Fred Zink, Fred Bear, etc.)

If you were to mention a list of top/elite shotguns the Remington 870 wouldn't be far from the top at all. (Personally, I do feel the SBE II is the ELITE shotgun today.)

I wouldn't consider elite as being harder to obtain price wise because when something is great and proven, you can't really argue with it. Un-proven future stars start out making the leauge minimum but they're skills are the thing that made them elite, not their salaries/price tag. (Just like a shotgun's popularity and dependability make it elite, not it's price in my mind.)

"Remington Model 870- With sales of more than 9 million, the Remington Model 870 is the most successful pump shotgun of all time. Since its introduction in 1950, the 870 has likely accounted for more roast duck on the dinner table than all other pump guns combined."
"_Outdoor Life_" 7 March 2007


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm sure we could go round and round on this subject. lol. Enjoy your shotgun. Thanks for responding.


----------

